

How to get your stolen computer back - Airballman
http://www.lengrand.fr/2011/10/pombo-how-to-get-your-stolen-computer-back/

======
nodata
Nice to see some competition to Prey (<http://preyproject.com/>) - but how
does it differ?

They link to French pages. English link here: <http://sebsauvage.net/pombo/>

Any chance of getting this into the Fedora/Ubuntu repos? Prey isn't in
Fedora...

